
Continue or quit? - Droned
Hi,<p>I have my own company C now for several years where I work as freelancer. The last 4 years I&#x27;m working full time for company A and was winning good money and able to pay myself a salary of 1500€&#x2F;month and having a car&#x2F;phone&#x2F;... on the company.<p>Last year I started a new company B with the shareholders of company A. I&#x27;m for 5% shareholder of this new company B. The problem for the moment is that company A is not running well anymore and company B is not making profit as we just started 1 year ago.<p>For the moment I&#x27;m not paid as good as before the start of the new company and I&#x27;m able to pay myself today 500€&#x2F;month but the balans of my company C is not positive.<p>For the moment I&#x27;m thinking and doubting a lot about my current situation, me and my girlfriend are searching to buy our own property and soon there will be kids. I believe really in the new company we started but have bad feeling today because I&#x27;m not winning money as I would be just working as employee.<p>I put this question here on hackernews because I want to find people who are&#x2F;were in the same situation as I am for the moment and to get some feedback what will be the best step for the future and career.<p>Feel free to give some advise or opinion about this scenario. Should I continue to fight for it or search some other freelance job? Is it part of starting new company?
======
mikerichards
I'm confused with the statement, "e last 4 years I'm working full time for
company A and was winning good money and able to pay myself a salary of
1500€/month and having a car/phone/... on the company."

I understand english isn't your first language, but just want to clarify the
phrase "able to pay myself" a salary. I'm assuming that was a slip-up and you
weren't a partner in company A..you were just an employee.

I'd bail out the entire situation. I know different parts of europe have
different standard of living with regards to the Euro, but I don't know how
most folks in the euro can survive on 500Euro/mos...especially with girlfriend
and a kid on the way.

My advice is go back to freelancing.

I have a very good salary as a developer in the midwest and do some
freelancing on the side.

The way I look at it, I have to be able to afford to lose a couple clients and
keep on chugging before I strike out on my own.

------
mc_hammer
another option:

set a goal for the company. and if they dont meet it leave.

like: we will gain 1000 users and reach 1000$/MRR in 6 months or im out.

gl.

